

#haskell is a busy place - andreyf
http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/02/01/haskell-is-a-busy-place/

======
ionfish
It's good to see more Haskell-related stuff being posted here.

Since you presumably frequent #haskell, how does it compare to other
programming language channels? What sort of level is the discussion generally
at? Are the people joining the channel relatively new to Haskell, or have they
been using it for some time and want to involve themselves a bit more deeply
in the community?

~~~
andreyf
I'm certainly a Haskell noob, so it's hard to say - most discussion is over my
head. I _am_ very impressed with how helpful everyone in #haskell is - from
debugging code to getting Cabal (the dependency manager) installed, people in
#haskell have _really_ gone out of their way to help me out.

